# Fully's - Haltbarkeit/Verschleiß der Lager



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin jetzt seit ca. 9 Monaten mit meinem RCC 1.0 unterwegs und diskutiere momentan mit meinem Händler sowie dem Hersteller über den Verschleiß der Lager und Buchsen des gesamten Hinterbaus.
Vor 2 Monaten bzw. nach ca. 3000km mußte bereits die untere Buchse an der Dämpferwippe gewechselt werden. (Nach weiteren ca. 1000km hat diese übrigens schon wieder Spiel !)
Insgesamt sind es jetzt also in etwa 4000km und was soll ich sagen, auch das Schwingenhauptlager hat bereits soviel Spiel, dass es eigentlich sofort erneuert werden müsste. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, man will mir aktuell tatsächlich weiß machen, dass dieser Verschleiß bei einem/jedem Viergelenker im Bereich des "normalen" liegt !?
Mit meinem alten Drössiger bin ich ohne Probleme 10.000km incl. Alpencross gefahren !
Würde jetzt gerne anhand der Umfrage mal wissen, ob ihr das, unabhängig vom Hersteller, für normal haltet, dass nach ca. 4000km alles erneuert werden muß.

Danke und Gruß
Ralph

Edit: Eure Meinung in Textform ist natürlich auch gefragt !


----------



## maxa (5. Oktober 2006)

Fahre jetzt seit sieben jahre Fully ( Eingelenker ), und habe noch nie ein Lagerproblem gehabt.

Das Lager besteht aus zwei großen Industrielagern, die einstellbar sind.

Bei nem spezl von mir sind je nach einem Alpenx bei einem Stevens Fully ( Viergelenker ) die Nadellager zerbröselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Ok, eigentlich geht's hier auch nur um Viergelenker !


----------



## maxa (5. Oktober 2006)

was verbaut denn dann rotwild für lager ????

Gleitlager, Idustrielager, Nadellager ?????


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

maxa schrieb:


> was verbaut denn dann rotwild für lager ????
> 
> Gleitlager, Idustrielager, Nadellager ?????


Gleitlager. Lediglich an der Verbindung Dämpferwippe>Hauptrahmen ist es meines Wissens ein Nadellager.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## maxa (5. Oktober 2006)

Wie biste denn auf die Idee gekommen, ein haufen Geld für Rotwild zu investieren, und dann mit Gleit und Nadellager.

Würde das Bike so steif sein, wie Rotwild vor Jahren mal war ( Leichtbau ) dann hättest du auch keine Probs mit den Lagern, denn die gabs früher bei Industrielagern nicht,
und das wegen ein paar Gramm.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Wie gesagt, mit dem Drössiger bin ich ca. 10000km ohne (diese) Probleme gefahren und das hatte auch Gleitlager. Woher soll ich wissen, dass die am High End Bike doppelt so schnell verschleißen ?

Edit: Hab den Titel noch ein bisschen geändert. Also es geht um Viergelenker mit Gleitlagern !


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2006)

Des kommt davon weil du immer antrittst wie a Depp   Fahr so wie ich, dann geht au nix kaputt (außer mal ein Lenker oder zwei)   Nee mal im ernst. Nach 4000-8000 Km sollte sich da noch nix fehlen. 10000 Km halte ich allerdings schon für sehr viel weshalb ich jetzt auch nur schriftlich meine Meinung dazu abgebe. Und gerade bei, ich sag jetzt einfach mal einem Rahmen der oberen Preisklasse erwarte ich hier eigentlich keine Probleme. Gleitlager halte ich hier sowieso net für optimal weil die Abdichtung wesentlich schwieriger ist wie bei einem Kugellager aber wenns beim Drössiger gehalten hat sollte es bei Rotwild auch halten. Vorsichtig würde ich jetzt auch mal sagen das dein Gerät eher in Richtung Sensiebelchen geht und natürlich auch rangenommen wird.


Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> ...Vorsichtig würde ich jetzt auch mal sagen das dein Gerät eher in Richtung Sensiebelchen geht und natürlich auch rangenommen wird...


Genau deshalb hab ich mich für "High-End" entschieden


----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich mich für "High-End" entschieden



Ja aber evtl. hättest was robusteres nehmen sollen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ja aber evtl. hättest was robusteres nehmen sollen.
> 
> Gruß Showman


Solange der Rahmen hält, kann man von robust reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (5. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Solange der Rahmen hält, kann man von robust reden



Die Schwinge zählt für mich aber auch zum Rahmen genau wie deren die Lager. So, muß jetzt raus hier bevor mich noch jemand sieht  


Gruß Showman


----------



## trekkinger (5. Oktober 2006)

Ralph, wie wäre es denn mit einem BigHit?
Bremst Dich doch bergauf auch kaum... 


Also jetzt kann ich's ja sagen. Habe mich damals (ernsthaft) auch deswegen für ein Drössiger entschieden, weil es DICH SOLANGE ausgehalten hat. So müßte ich bei meinem Gewicht 15000km keine Probleme haben.

Was ich ein bisschen bei Deiner Umfrage vermisse, ist die Untergliederung in Buchsen und den Lagern. Bei Buchsen hört man oft über eine recht kurze Lebensdauer (aber den bisherigen Ergebnissen nach haben es die anderen verstanden  )
Die Lager sollten selbstverständlicherweise länger halten oder eine Empfehlung für das Maximalgewicht angeben, so wie bei Mavics-Felgen teilweise.

Wie sieht es denn Dein Händler so?


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> ...Was ich ein bisschen bei Deiner Umfrage vermisse, ist die Untergliederung in Buchsen und den Lagern.
> Wie sieht es denn Dein Händler so?


Naja, wollte die Sache nicht komplizierter machen als sie eh schon ist. Ich bin auch zuversichtlich, dass ich mich mit Hersteller/Händler vernünftig einigen werde und es geht auch nicht darum, ein Produkt schlecht zu machen ! Ich will lediglich wissen ob ihr es für normal haltet, an einem Viergelenker mit Gleitlagern nach ca. 4000km alle Lager tauschen zu müssen. Das ist die Message, die man mir übermitteln wollte, dass das bei anderen Herstellern auch so sei !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Nochmal: Wäre schön wenn ihr nicht nur abstimmt, sondern auch eine kurze Begründung dazu abgeben könntet.
Insbesondere Huperts Kommentar würde mich interessieren  Ansonsten werte ich das als Streichergebnis...


----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2006)

Das nächste Streichergebnis ...meine Güte, ist es so schwer ein kleines Posting zu verfassen ?


----------



## MortimerBooster (6. Oktober 2006)

Bei Deiner Preisklasse erwarte ich auch beste Funktion/Kinematik *und* Haltbarkeit.

Ich selbst habe einen Eingelenker mit Industrielager...von daher kann ich nicht mit den gewünschten Erfahrungen dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (6. Oktober 2006)

Bei so einem Bike würde ich sagen dürfte erstmal gar nix kaputt gehen, wenn man nicht fährt wie ein Irrer. Meine Meinung, Frechheit von Rotwild .


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2006)

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Durchschnittsbiker an 4000km im Jahr rann kommt, dann müsste er jährlich die Lager wechseln! Das kann nicht sein!!!
Wenn das vom Hersteller so gewollt ist, sollte das dem Kunden vor dem Kauf mitgeteilt werden. Ich würde dann keins kaufen.
Hab aber ähnliche Dinge schon bei anderen Herstellern beobachtet und da wurde anstandslos in den ersten beiden Jahren die Lager auf Kosten des Herstellers getauscht. Was dann zwar ägerlich ist, aber zumindest fair!


----------



## Balkon Klaus (6. Oktober 2006)

@rpo35


tach auch,

nimms mir nicht übel, aber die umfrage wieviel kilometer muss das und das halten ist unsinn.

vielmehr hängt die lebensdauer solcher teile am mtb davon ab unter welchen witterungsbedingungen du fährst (1000km im nassen dreck sind mit sicherheit materialmordender als die gleiche strecke im trockenen).
- dem einsatzgebiet (waldautobahn oder viele verblockte single-trails mit freeride-ähnliche einlagen ) + nicht zu vergessen - 
- das fahrergewicht (ein 60kg floh vs. 0,1 tonner)
- und der pflege

so, aus den vorgenannten gründen kann man dir hier auch nicht sagen, ob dein bike einfach schlecht ist (bzw. lager aus ner schlechten charge erwischt hast) oder ob der verschleiß bei deinem fahrstil, einsatzgebiet etc. voll in ordnung geht.

kann natürlich auch sein, das die geringere (lager-)haltbarkeit aus zugeständnissen zum leichtbau resultiert. 

p.s.: an meinem ghost - schätzungsweise jetzt (erst) ca. 4000km drauf - ist noch nix kaputt. toi, toi, toi!

fahre 80%im trockenen 20% im regen
80% waldautobahn; 20% trails über wurzeln + dicke steine
fahrergewicht 80kg
pflege: jede woche ne brunoxbehandlung der feder/und dämpfungselemente, kette schmieren nach bedarf etc.

nachtrag: 10.000km sollts bei mir - hoffentlich - schon halten


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2006)

nun, ich bin davon ausgegangen er meint MINDESTENS, egal was für Bedingungen, bzw, die schlechtesten!!!!


----------



## Balkon Klaus (6. Oktober 2006)

@007ike 
hm, auch dann wären mir persönlich 4000km zu wenig


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> nun, ich bin davon ausgegangen er meint MINDESTENS, egal was für Bedingungen, bzw, die schlechtesten!!!!


Genau, hab auch schonmal erwähnt, dass ich es nicht so kompliziert machen wollte.
In Prozent könnte ich die Verteilung der Wegebeschaffenheit auch icht machen.
Aber ein paar Angaben kann ich gerne machen.

Wiege knappe 80kg, fahre sehr viele schnelle Trails mit Flow, ein paar Wurzelteppiche sind auch fast immer dabei und hin und wieder gibts auch mal eine kurze richtig stark verblockte Passage, wo ich eh meistens vom Bike muß.

Ein durchschnittlicher CC-Biker würde ich sagen.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2006)

Balkon Klaus schrieb:


> @007ike
> hm, auch dann wären mir persönlich 4000km zu wenig



  mir doch auch, hab ich doch geschrieben!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> mir doch auch, hab ich doch geschrieben!


Na dann sind wir 3 uns ja jetzt einig...


----------



## showman (6. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ein durchschnittlicher CC-Biker würde ich sagen.



Des kann ich net so stehen lassen. Ich würd behaupten das du schon ordentlich Zug auf der Kette hast was die Haltbarkeit sicher net grad positiv beeinflußt.

Gruß Showman


----------



## gwittmac (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahr ein 2002er Rocky Element (ich weiss, ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker) mit Igus Gleitlagern. Ich wechsle die Dinger jedes Jahr vor der Transalp (Laufleistung ca. 5000 km/Jahr) mit diesem Bike ca. 5000 km/Jahr, gemischtes Terrain, Wetter wie es kommt (nicht nur schönes Wetter, das Bike kennt auch Streusalz etc.).
Eigentlich bekommt immer nur das Hauptlager Spiel. Weil es das aber nicht einzel zu kaufen gibt, tausche ich meist alle. Geht recht schnell und kostet auch nicht die Welt (ca. 25 Euro der Satz). Damit kann ich leben, weil ich das Bike ansonsten klasse finde... obwohl, mit einem neuen Element mit Industrielagern könnte ich mich schon anfreunden...

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich find 4-5000 km ok. Ist ja wirklich keine Arbeit, die Dinger zu tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:


> ...Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich find 4-5000 km ok. Ist ja wirklich keine Arbeit, die Dinger zu tauschen...


Bei Rotwild sind's schlappe 150. Und gerade das Hauptlager muß länger halten, auch bei deinem Rocky !


----------



## MortimerBooster (6. Oktober 2006)

Hat *Hupert* jetzt aus Prinzip oder aus Überzeugung die 4000km bei der Umfrage gewählt?


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

Mein Tip: Prinzip


----------



## MortimerBooster (6. Oktober 2006)

Als bekannter Bergwerkexperte dachte ich eher an Überzeugung.


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

klär mich mal auf bitte


----------



## WILD'NRED (6. Oktober 2006)

rpo,
hab dir ne pm im rotwildforum geschrieben......
gruss...


----------



## Col. Kurtz (6. Oktober 2006)

mein fully müsste jetzt so bei 15tkm sein, sommers und winters, gardasee und dutzende rennen. ->die lager funktionieren immernoch tadellos.(dafür hats den dämpfer schon zerlegt..)


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2006)

WILD'NRED schrieb:


> rpo,
> hab dir ne pm im rotwildforum geschrieben......
> gruss...


hm...ist aber nicht angekommen


----------



## pastamann (6. Oktober 2006)

ob fully mit einem oder mehr-gelenker, ich finde 4000km sind zuwenig. 

es handelt sich ja um kein baumarktrad, sondern um ein "high-end"- produkt. und da es ein MTB ist, muss es auch schlechtes wetter und mal eine verblockte passage aushalten können..... 

wobei sich der käufer schon überlegen solte was er fährt. eine CC-feile zum alpencross herzunehmen geht sicherlich aber ist ja nicht sinn des rades.... 
sehe das im forum immer mehr, das die leute sich super-leichte bikes/rahmen zulegen und dann mit der kiste rumbügeln, als wenn sie einen freerider unterm hintern haben.... 

schmumi fährt ja mit seiner kiste auch nicht auf der landstrasse rum und wundert sich, das sein unterboden nach 100km hinüber ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk.loesche (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe zwar nur eine Hardtail aber wenn ich mir ein Fully in übernächstes Jahr zusammen kaufe sollte das auf jeden fall 1 Jahr durchhalten ohne das ich was daran erneuern muss. Und das sollte dann bestimmt kein Lager sein. Bei normaler Fahrweise.

Wenn ich natürlich wie verrückt irgendwelche Rumbelpisten runder oder lang fahre und das auch so will, sozusagen das letzte aus dem Material raushole dann kann ich dann schon nach einem Jahr damit leben das etwas getauscht werden muß.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Man man, ist es so schwer, neben der abgegebenen Stimme hier einen kurzen Satz zu hinterlassen ? Verkneift am besten ganz wenn's dazu nicht reicht !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## gwittmac (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bei Rotwild sind's schlappe 150. Und gerade das Hauptlager muß länger halten, auch bei deinem Rocky !



Naja, ist ja auch nicht die aktuelle Rocky-Technik (aktuelle Elements sind mit Industrielagern unterwegs, ich glaube seit 2003). Ein aktueller Element-Rahmen mit gleicher Performance würde mich mindestens 1250.- Euros kosten. Dafür kann ich 50 Jahre lang jedes Jahr sämtliche Lager tauschen (wie gesagt, ca. 25 Euros der Satz). Und viel Arbeit ist das wirklich nicht. Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso Du der Meinung bist, dass gerade das Hauptlager länger halten sollte. Immerhin muss das Ding am meisten einstecken...
Zum Schluss noch: Es kommt ein wenig darauf an, wann man ein Lager als "verschlissen" einstuft. Ich wechsle die Lager, sobald ich auch nur den Hauch von Lagerspiel feststelle. Beim Fahren merkt man da noch lange nichts, nur wenn man an die Lager fasst und am Hinterbau wackelt. Andere fahren ihre Lager, bis man schon fast beim Nebenherfahren sieht, dass da was nicht stimmt. Ist halt eine Sache der Einstellung...


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

gwittmac schrieb:


> ...Ich versteh auch nicht, wieso Du der Meinung bist, dass gerade das Hauptlager länger halten sollte. Immerhin muss das Ding am meisten einstecken...


Da bin ich wirklich völlig anderer Meinung ! Erstens ist das Lager ja auch grösser dimensioniert, zweitens ist der Winkel günstiger als bei den meissten andern Lagern am Rotwild.
Am meissten leidet das Laber bzw. die Buchse am Dämpfer (unten) und ausgerechnet da werden auch noch Fertigungstoleranzen mit Hilfe eines Blechstreifens, der einfach längs mit eingepresst wird, ausgeglichen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Gorth (7. Oktober 2006)

Hatte ein knappes Jahr lang ein Rose Fully (NPL, Viergelenker). Hab das Teil auch nen knappes Jahr lang gefahren, größtenteils bei Schlamm und Schnee im Winter und hatte keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Der Rahmen wird jetzt immernoch weitergefahren und von dem neuen Besitzer hab ich über die Lager auch noch nix schlechtes gehört.
Ein Bekannter von mir hat mittlerweile 3 Rotwildrahmen zerrissen, aber die Lager haben bei dem auch immer gehalten *g*. Bis jetzt hab ich von seinem RFC auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört, was die Lager betrifft.


----------



## emzeh10 (7. Oktober 2006)

hier ein statement zu meiner stimmenabgabe:
besitze , wie aus der signatur unschwer zu erkennen, ein mc10 von scott und habe weit mehr als 4000km damit zurückgelegt. ich fahre bevorzugt trails, auch steinige und habe eine dolomiten-tour vor kurzem gemacht - war mehr als fels-/geröllhaltig...
....und überrascht, wie gut die lager halten.

egal ob ein rad 1000, 1700 , 2400 Euros oder noch mehr kostet, sollten doch die lager über einen längeren zeitraum halten als die hinterfragten 4000km. allerdings ist mir auch klar, dass ich bei "hartem" fahren (wie bei der dolo-tour) und meinem gewicht von 90kg+ immer damit rechnen muss, dass einmal ein lager den sprichwörtlichen geist aufgibt. 
So schön fullyfahren ist, würde ich mir trotzdem bei einem neukauf für die trails hier im odenwald ein hardtail besorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

emzeh10 schrieb:


> ...So schön fullyfahren ist, würde ich mir trotzdem bei einem neukauf für die trails hier im odenwald ein hardtail besorgen...


Danke ! Ich hatte ürsprünglich mal vor, mir ein 2. Fully mit mehr Federweg für's "Grobe" zuzulegen. Ich glaube, ich hol mir genau dafür besser ein Hardtail 
Ich hab das Bike eben in einer kurzen Regenpause abgewaschen, weils am Montag zum Shop geht. Hab mir danach das Lagerspiel noch mal genau angesehen. Das Hauptlager ist richtig Schrott !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Oktober 2006)

nach 5000 km haben die gleitlager an meinem extralite sichtbare abnutzungserscheinungen und fangen nach dreckbehandlung manchmal an zu knarzen, aber so richtig verschlissen sind sie noch nicht. ich hatte eigentlich mit häufigerem tausch gerechnet. mit einem kompletten lagersatz müsste man für das bike bei direktbestellung bei igus ebenfalls so um 20 - 30 euro rauskommen. für ein rahmengewicht von unter 1700g mit dämpfer machen die lager wirklich viel mit. gefahren wurde das rad nie im winter, dafür aber im rennen unter jeden bedingungen, auch mit nabentiefen wasserlöchern (pfütze wäre untertrieben) oder knöcheltiefem schlamm.


----------



## emzeh10 (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Danke ! Ich hatte ürsprünglich mal vor, mir ein 2. Fully mit mehr Federweg für's "Grobe" zuzulegen. Ich glaube, ich hol mir genau dafür besser ein Hardtail
> 
> genau so isses..... ich für meinen teil hol mir ein gebrauchtes scott scale und rüste es auf....


----------



## gwittmac (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wirklich völlig anderer Meinung ! Erstens ist das Lager ja auch grösser dimensioniert, zweitens ist der Winkel günstiger als bei den meissten andern Lagern am Rotwild.
> Am meissten leidet das Laber bzw. die Buchse am Dämpfer (unten) und ausgerechnet da werden auch noch Fertigungstoleranzen mit Hilfe eines Blechstreifens, der einfach längs mit eingepresst wird, ausgeglichen !
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Meine Kette hält auch nicht länger und kostet genausoviel. Ich mach da halt kein Drama draus, sondern wechsle das Teil und hab ein Jahr Ruhe. Wo ist das Problem?
Und wenn Du ein Umfrage startest, dann musst Du eben damit rechnen, dass manche Leute ihre Meinung kundtun. Du hast ja eingangs nicht erwähnt, dass man bitte nur abstimmen darf, wenn man genau Deiner Meinung ist...


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

Deine Kette kostet also 150 ?
Wo ist das Problem, dass wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind und evtl. auch bleiben ? Und wenn Du richtig liest siehst du, dass ich mcih genau über das Gegenteil ärgere - nämlich wenn eben keine Meinung abgegeben wird.
Genauso könnte ich jetzt sagen dass du nicht erwähnt hast, dass man nur antworten darf, wenn man deiner Meinung ist.


----------



## showman (7. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Danke ! Ich hatte ürsprünglich mal vor, mir ein 2. Fully mit mehr Federweg für's "Grobe" zuzulegen. Ich glaube, ich hol mir genau dafür besser ein Hardtail



Ein Bike fürs Grobe hat auch keine Gleitlager im Hinterbau  

Gruß Showman


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2006)

showman schrieb:


> Ein Bike fürs Grobe hat auch keine Gleitlager im Hinterbau
> 
> Gruß Showman


Am besten gar keine


----------



## karstb (8. Oktober 2006)

BegrÃ¼ndung meiner Stimmabgabe:
Ich finde, dass allgemein der trend zu immer weniger langlebigen Teilen beim Biken geht. SchÃ¶n und gut fÃ¼r die Profis, die sich an den gesparten Gramm freuen kÃ¶nnen, aber ich will was anderes. Ich will nicht jÃ¤hrlich die Buchsen meiner Federgabel, meines DÃ¤mpfers oder meine Lager tauschen. Da nehme ich lieber 100g mehr in Kauf (an Gabel und Rahmen) und habe Haltbarkeit. Deswegen fahre ich aus Ãberzeugung als mein meistbenutztes Rad einen Eingelenker mit einem richtig fetten "Industrielager", das schon Ã¼ber 20000km drauf hat. Da sind die paar Gramm egal.
Bei meiner Marzocchi-Gabel (Ã¼ber 1700g fÃ¼r 10cm Federweg und dazu noch weich) bin ich leider reingefallen und habe bereits nach wenigen Monaten spÃ¼rbares Spiel.
Wenn der Lagersatz einfach austauschbar ist und nur 25â¬ kostet, ist das natÃ¼rlich was anderes. Der Preis ist meines Wissens fÃ¼r die meisten Viergelenker wesentlich hÃ¶her und der Tausch aufwendiger.


----------



## gwittmac (8. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Deine Kette kostet also 150 ?
> Wo ist das Problem, dass wir unterschiedlicher Meinung sind und evtl. auch bleiben ? Und wenn Du richtig liest siehst du, dass ich mcih genau über das Gegenteil ärgere - nämlich wenn eben keine Meinung abgegeben wird.
> Genauso könnte ich jetzt sagen dass du nicht erwähnt hast, dass man nur antworten darf, wenn man deiner Meinung ist.



OK, Friede! Bei 150 Euro für einen Satz Lager würd' ich die Sache wahrscheinlich auch etwas unentspannter sehen...


----------



## damonsta (9. Oktober 2006)

4000km sind für ein MTB nicht wirklich viel. Wenn man einen Geländewagen kauft und nach 12000km (durchschnittliche Laufleistung) die Radlager oder ähnliche für den Betrieb wichtige Teile tauschen müsste wäre jeder entsetzt. Bei einem MOUNTAINbike sollten die Lager schon etwas länger halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2006)

Vor allem den letzten Postern muß ich danken !!
gwittmac: Echt kein Problem 
Die Wahrheit liegt am Ende irgendwo dazwischen und ich hab dem Teil vielleicht auch mehr abverlangt, als es verkraften kann. Die beste Argumentation hat meiner Meinung nach karstb geliefert. Die könnte ich glatt kopieren und Rotwild vor die Augen halten...genau meine Meinung 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (11. Oktober 2006)

Hi Ralph

Habe den Thread endlich gefunden 

Meine Meinung kennst du. Mache sie jetzt aber nochmal öffentlich. Für Leute die auf den zurückliegenden Seiten schreiben, das 4000km OK sind, habe ich nur Kopfschütteln übrig. Mag sein, das es für einen Gelegenheitsradler eine hohe Kilometerzahl ist, bei mir würde das aber bedeuten, dass ich jedes halbe Jahr das Hauptschwingenlager und alle 3 Monate den Dämpferbolzen erneuern darf.

Ich als ehemaliger Rotwildfahrer habe nach 14 Monaten das Rad aus obigen Gründen verkauft. Für Vielfahrer wie mich, ist das RCC 0.3 eine rollende Baustelle. Schick anzusehen, Funktion des Hinterbaus top, aber von der Haltbarkeit der Lager mangelhaft.

Mag sein, dass gute Gründe für poplige Plastik-Gleitlagerbuchsen sprechen, ich kenne aber keinen! An meinem Giant sind alles Industielager, die ich komplett für wenige Euros ersetzten kann, falls es mal nötig wird.

Die Zahl 150,- Euro kam übrigens von mir. Das hat mein Händler mir so gesagt. Das Kit enthält nicht nur die zwei neuen Buchsen, sondern noch einen Alu-Gewindering, eine Nutenmutter, sowie noch ein paar Kleinteile. Wer einen Dreher kennt, kann sich die Buchsen aus Nylon drehen lassen und viel Geld sparen.

Ärgerlich ist bei dem Hinterbau, das es keinerlei Dichtungen gibt. Selbst ein einfaches Wälzlager hat i.d.R. einen schleifenden Dichtring. Kennzeichnung ZZ. Bei Rotwild ist das wohl nicht nötig oder würde das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtern...

Ach, muß noch abstimmen


----------



## rpo35 (11. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...Ach, muß noch abstimmen


Endlich mal Input aus erster Hand  Danke René ! Schade um die Stimme 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## talybont (12. Oktober 2006)

Immer diese bröselden HighEndBikes. Die dürften nur nach Gewichtsprüfung der Fahrer verkauft werden: bei mehr als 50 kg besteht Kaufverbot.

Mal Spass beiseite, 4000 km sind keine Laufleistung. Da ich zwischen drei Rädern wechsele, wären es bei mir ca. 12 - 15 Monate. Sowohl mein Scott wie auch mein seliges Storck Adrenalin hatten damit (Lagerspiel) keine Probleme.

Dafür hatte das Storck andere Macken: Hinterbau nicht mittig montiert, Rahmenbruch durch mangelhaftes Spannungsarm-Glühen nach 26 Monaten. War auch ein sogenanntes Edelbike. Und der Hersteller war nicht sonderlich kulant.

Ich glaube kaum, das Rotwild da anders ist als Storck. Das Ross ist so hoch und die Produkte so toll, das muss ein Zufall sein  . Im persönlichen Gespräch am Telefon geben die das zu, lassen sich aber zu keiner öffentlichen Stellungnahme oder gar Rückrufaktion (wie bei Syntace - die Ausnahme) herab. Hilft nur eines, keine Bikes mehr von denen kaufen!

Klar kann man mit jedem Bike Probleme haben. Mein Scott hatte nach 6 Wochen schon einen neuen LRS und ein neues Federbein. Aber halt problemlos  und äußerst kulant. Will sagen, wenn Fehler passieren, müssen die dazu stehen und diese abstellen. Stattdessen wird der Kunde im Regen stehen gelassen und den Bike-Magazinen weiter Honig ums Maul geschmiert.

Irgendwann baue ich meine Bikes selber  . Kann ich mir dann selbst in den Arsch treten!  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

talybont schrieb:


> ...Irgendwann baue ich meine Bikes selber  . Kann ich mir dann selbst in den Arsch treten!  ...


Genau so läuft das bei mir ab jetzt


----------



## XCRacer (12. Oktober 2006)

Du baust dir aus dem heimischen Forst einen Rahmen aus Ästen?


----------



## rpo35 (12. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du baust dir aus dem heimischen Forst einen Rahmen aus Ästen?


Ja genau, hab ja mal Schreiner gelernt...


----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

Schade, um eine Stimme abgeben zu können, bin ich zu spät. Meine Meinung zu der Geschichte möchte ich hier trotzdem kund tun !
Leichtbau und gute Optik ist halt nicht alles. 
Die Lagerungstechnologie, die Rotwild bei den angesprochenen High Endbikes vertritt, ist offensichtlich kompromisslos auf Leichtbau für den Renneinsatz als auf Dauerhaltbarkeit abgestimmt und hat meiner Meinung nach auf dem freien Markt nichts zu suchen. 

Zumindest sollten solche Bikes entsprechend gekennzeichnet oder wahlweise auch in einer Version mit vernünftiger, stabiler, haltbarer Lagerung für die breite Masse, die glaubt, ihr gutes Geld in ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt investiert zu haben, angeboten werden. Das Mehrgewicht einer vernüftigen Industrielagerung wird vom Großteil der Kunden unter diessen Umständen sicherlich gerne in Kauf genommen. Wer trotzdem lieber leicht sein möchte, sollte sich möglichst schnell nach einem Sponsorvertrag umsehen, oder das Bike überwiegend auf asphaltierten Wegen in die Eisdiele ausführen.

Gerd


----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

Schade, um eine Stimme abgeben zu können, bin ich zu spät. Meine Meinung zu der Geschichte möchte ich hier trotzdem kund tun !
Leichtbau und gute Optik ist halt nicht alles. 
Die Lagerungstechnologie, die Rotwild bei den angesprochenen High Endbikes vertritt, ist offensichtlich kompromisslos auf Leichtbau für den Renneinsatz als auf Dauerhaltbarkeit abgestimmt und hat meiner Meinung nach auf dem freien Markt nichts zu suchen. 

Zumindest sollten solche Bikes entsprechend gekennzeichnet oder wahlweise auch in einer Version mit vernünftiger, stabiler, haltbarer Lagerung für die breite Masse, die glaubt, ihr gutes Geld in ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt investiert zu haben, angeboten werden. Das Mehrgewicht einer vernüftigen Industrielagerung wird vom Großteil der Kunden unter diessen Umständen sicherlich gerne in Kauf genommen. Wer trotzdem lieber leicht sein möchte, sollte sich möglichst schnell nach einem Sponsorvertrag umsehen, oder das Bike überwiegend auf asphaltierten Wegen in die Eisdiele ausführen.

Gerd

@ Ralph:

Für Dein Astbike habe ich noch ein paar Holzdübel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Du baust dir aus dem heimischen Forst einen Rahmen aus Ästen?



Hier schon mal die Gabel!


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> ...Für Dein Astbike habe ich noch ein paar Holzdübel.


Hab sogar schon einen Satz Bohrer mit Zentrierspitze da  und einen Topfbohrer für Tretlagergehäuse ist auch vorhanden. Und für die Verbindungen den guten alten Ponal


----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

@ Ralph,

Lass den Fred doch umbenennen in " Wir bauen ein Holzbike für RPO35 ..."

Kommt bestimmt was lustiges bei raus.
anbei schonmal der Laufradsatz:


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich würd die Gabel als Ur-SID bei Ebay einstellen  Der LRS ist aber auch geil  Ich hätte noch einen Sattel, ist aber eher DDD:






Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

Welchen Vorbau soll ich nehmen ?


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

also ich würd lieber nen 100 max 120 vorbau nehmen, nicht zu ansteigend, willst doch ne cc feile haben. 

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Welchen Vorbau soll ich nehmen ?



Den mit den großen Hupen !


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Den mit den großen Hupen !



du hast doch keine ahnung, sind doch nur ständig im weg die dinger  


coffee


----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2006)

würde jemand mal bitte den apostroph aus dem titel entfernen. überhaupt ist hier alles off topic, deswegen gleich ganz schließen.


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> würde jemand mal bitte den apostroph aus dem titel entfernen. überhaupt ist hier alles off topic, deswegen gleich ganz schließen.


Hat wieder jemand den Käfig aufgemacht ?


----------



## Coffee (13. Oktober 2006)

also zum thema,

das mit den lagern ist shit. vorallem nach kanpp 4000 km, ist ja noch wirklich nciht viel. solltend ie lager schon mehr wegstecken können. was machst du nun? bike wieder verkaufen? alternative?

grüße coffee


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

Coffee schrieb:


> also zum thema,
> 
> das mit den lagern ist shit. vorallem nach kanpp 4000 km, ist ja noch wirklich nciht viel. solltend ie lager schon mehr wegstecken können. was machst du nun? bike wieder verkaufen? alternative?
> 
> grüße coffee


Du hast PM


----------



## XCRacer (13. Oktober 2006)

GeJott schrieb:


> Die Lagerungstechnologie, die Rotwild bei den angesprochenen High Endbikes vertritt, ist offensichtlich kompromisslos auf Leichtbau für den Renneinsatz...


Mein RCC 0.3 mit Plastikbuchsen war genauso schwer/leicht wie mein jetztiges Anthem mit Wälzlager (+/- 50 Gramm). Ein Wälzlager kostet nicht mal einen Euro. Plastikbuchsen warscheinlich nichtmal die Hälfte von dem. Von Kostenersparnis in der Fertigung kann nicht die Rede sein. Ist doch unerheblich ob der Rahmen 2190,- oder 2195,- Euro im VK kostet.

Nach meiner Meinung wird der offensichtlich zahlungskräftige und zahlungswillige Rotwild-Kunde bei der Reparatur zum zweiten mal abgezockt.


----------



## supasini (13. Oktober 2006)

mein CAnyon Nerve XC hat nach 5000 km auch einen lagerschaden gehabt: die Schwingenlager waren hin. Allerdings lag dies vermutlich an einem Materialfehler in der Sitzstrebe: diese wurde auf Kulan getauscht, die Lager musste ich bezahelen. kompletter Satz um die 30 â¬, weiÃ nicht mehr genau...
Ralph weiÃ, wie ich fahre: mein Material wird artgerecht behandelt, aber keinesfalls geschont. Ich finde eine Lebenserwartung von 5-10Tkm sollte es sein - und dann ein kleiner Preis fÃ¼r die Lager! Insofern finde ich Industrielager klasse: die sind genormt und damit auch relativ preiswert. 
Also bleibt die Frage: wieso Rotwild fahren?


----------



## GeJott (13. Oktober 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Mein RCC 0.3 mit Plastikbuchsen war genauso schwer/leicht wie mein jetztiges Anthem mit Wälzlager (+/- 50 Gramm). Ein Wälzlager kostet nicht mal einen Euro. Plastikbuchsen warscheinlich nichtmal die Hälfte von dem. Von Kostenersparnis in der Fertigung kann nicht die Rede sein. Ist doch unerheblich ob der Rahmen 2190,- oder 2195,- Euro im VK kostet.



Vermutlich hast Du Recht, aber der gewichtsorientierte Materialfetischist achtet halt auf die  50 g Gewichtsersparniss bzw geht diesen Verkaufsagrumenten (Gleitlager = spartanisch wegen weniger Teile = leicher = schnell = fährt von alleine  )  ziemlich schnell und blind auf den Leim; und somit ist die Rechnung aufgegengen. Bei gewissen italienischen roten Autos funzt diese Masche ja bekanntlich schon mehrere Jahrzehnte.

Wie dem auch sei, die Lebenserwartung der Lagerung lässt bei den Preisen doch ziemlich zu wünschen übrig. Daher kann ich Ralph und Dich zu eurer Entscheidung, Rotwild den Rücken zu kehren, nur beglückwünschen. 

Gerd


----------



## rpo35 (13. Oktober 2006)

Ja so ist das...hier ein kleines Zitat...von wem mag das wohl sein?:
_
"soweit ich von der Firma Firebike als auch meinem Kollegen Herrn xxx  informiert wurde, haben wir die Lager noch mal auf Kulanz getauscht."
_
Wow wie großzügig und bei Firebike hörte sich das eher so an, als würden die das auf ihre "Kappe" nehmen. Und von "nochmal" kann ja wohl kaum die Rede sein. Kann mich aber auch irren...

Und noch ein Zitat:
_"Wir haben uns bemüht eine kulante Regelung zu finden, die Sie abgelehnt haben"_

Noch mal wow...aber 1. hat Rotwild mir gegenüber nicht ein einziges Angebot gemacht und 2. habe ich auch nichts abgelehnt !
Egal; ein Rotwild Bike werde ich im Leben nicht mehr fahren aber der Händler kann in dem Fall am allerwenigsten dafür.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Devil (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey Ralph,

was soll ich sagen, mein Bike ist zur Heit auch in Reparatur.
Was für eins? Ein Rotwild! 
Weswegen? Lagerspiel! 
Welche Laufleistung? 4000 km innerhalb von 7 Monaten 

******* noch, hab eben den ganzen Fred durch gelesen und bin auch schon gespannt was für eine Antwort ich von Rotwild erhalte. Mein Händler war bisher im übrigen auch sehr  Hilfsbereit. Wußte aber zum Schluß leider auch keine Lösung mehr wegen eines permanenten Quitschen beim Einfedern des Dämpfers, auch nach dem wechseln der Lager. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir es jetzt zu Rotwild eingeschickt.
Na ja nun warte ich. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Boris,

bei mir ist das Thema durch und was Gejott dazu geschrieben hat trifft genau den Punkt; diese Konstruktion taugt für den Renneinsatz und sollte für den freien Markt überarbeitet werden.

Bin mal gespannt wie's bei Dir endet, also lass es uns wissen !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Red Devil (27. Oktober 2006)

Hey Ralph,

ich werde hier im Fred posten sobald ich von Rotwild was weis bzw. wenn mein Bike endlich wieder da ist.

Gruß Boris


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Wird wohl alles auf Kulanz geregelt denke ich. Ist ja ganz nett, aber nach weiteren 4000km stehst Du wieder da...


----------



## Red Devil (27. Oktober 2006)

Ja ja immer schön den Finger in die Wunde aber da muß ich jetzt wohl durch.
Aber dein Voitl ist recht schön geworden aber ich will doch bei nem Fully bleiben.

Ich darf zwar nicht so laut davon sprechen, sonst bekomme ich von meiner Frau einen drüber , aber ich liebäugel doch schon mit einem Liteville...

Na ja schaun mer mal.

Boris


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Red Devil schrieb:


> ...Aber dein Voitl ist recht schön geworden ...


Ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## redbyte (27. Oktober 2006)

Generell werden hier die Gleitlager schlechter gemacht als sie sind. Gut konstruiert halten sie mind. genauso lang wie Industrie- bzw. Wälzlager, außerdem können sie positiven Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben, wenn wir von spezifisch rennorientierter Abstimmung reden.

Mein Fuel (ist schon lange in den ewigen Jagdgründen)  fuhr sich trotz Normaldämpfer (was anderes gab's damals eh nicht) und simpel-Kinematik sehr effizient auf der Rennpiste. Hat zwei Saisons mit einigen Schlammrennen und anschließender Hochdruckreinigung schadlos überstanden.

Das Liteville jetzt ein Gleitlagerkit als kostenpflichtiges Zubehör für den eigenen Rahmen anbietet, zeigt nicht nur, dass ein universelles Fahrwerk doch nicht so leicht zu konstruieren ist (obwohl manche schon verdammt nah dran sind), sondern das gut gemachte Gleitlager durchaus ihren Zweck haben (können).

Also, here are my votes:


Trek Fuel 98, Bj. 2002: ca. 5.000 km, komplett Gleitgelagert, viele Schlammrennen, null Probleme

Santa Cruz Blur. Bj. 2004: ca. 2.000 km, Industrielager der unteren VPP-Wippe im Eimer. Habe nach Intervention in den USA neue Bolzen und Lager bekommen. Anschließend Rahmen verkauft (hi Dirk  )

Specialized Epic S-Works, Bj. 2004: ca. 6.000 km, viele Schlammrennen, häufig mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drauf gehalten, nur ein Industrielager im Schwingehauptlager ersetzt (Kosten 12,-), sonst bis heute alles 1a!

Ob verschlissene Lager nach 4tkm akzeptabel sind oder nicht, ist also pauschal nicht zu sagen. Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben wurde, hängt viel vom Einsatzgebiet und der Pflege ab. Und wenn ich Wert auf Leichtbau lege, dann rechne ich mit schnellerem Verschleiß. Da nützen die "kauf doch 100g schwerer ist besser-Sprüche"  auch nix.


----------

